# Eastenders



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

OK who's the daddy??


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I reckon it's Darren!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

me too, Darren


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Darren too

but i would like it to be Billy


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Ooh it could be Billy, he did say last night he didn't want any more kids. Hmmm........


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Darren?! Really?! Please twell me why I think i may have missed an episode and now im all confused!! I thought it might be Phil!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm confused too!!!!!
I love the way newborn babies on TV always just have a bit of tomato ketchup smeared on them and look about 3 months old


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well it was another quick labour too, waters broke & then she was 8cm just like that! I thought it was strawberry jam not ketchup though 

I think I missed the episode where Heather got pg & am not sure why Darren is in the frame but apparently it's him, Minty, Phil or Billy. All the gossip has it that it will be a big shock & I think the biggest shock would be Darren?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I also thought it was strawberry jam on his head!! he was alson the most normal coloured newborn ever!!

My god Darren?! Bizaare!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

professor waffle said:


> not sure why Darren is in the frame but apparently it's him, Minty, Phil or Billy.


My God she has been a busy girl!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I missed last nights as was out but I reckon it's Billy......................or saying that maybe it is Darren (not sure when or how though it happened ?!) but going along the storyline of Darren asking Libby to marry him then maybe it's gonna unfold that he's a daddy ?!

Then again, Phil....he was spending enough time round there p!ssed out his head with old scrawny bint who looks like Zelda from Terrahawks....Shirley....maybe he got in the wrong bed 

Only one I don't think it is is Minty....wasn't Gary in the running at some point ?

Maybe they'll shock us all and it's Jack, Max or Bradley


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

lol!! Old Jacks had the majority of the square so I cant see why we would rule him out!! Perhaps they used one of the condoms ronnie interfered with! 

Zelda from Terrahawks   love it!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Apparently there will be phone calls to the 4 possibles all at the same time. Heather will be talking to one of them but...



which one!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Its like who shot Phil!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

And who the father of Michelle's baby was


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

When do we find out? I don't watch it, but want to know though


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Definately Phil  Everyone else would have surely gone to Heather and asked if they were the father    Only Phil was off his trolley for months on end so wouldnt ha known what he had done, I cant see how it could be anyone elses


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Tina xx said:


> When do we find out? I don't watch it, but want to know though


Friday I think..


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I bet they do the phone call, but it will finish before you find out and have to wait till Monday


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

oh god it really annoys me that!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hmm all good candidates....still not sure though..... no votes for Mr Beale??!!!  

She says its a businessman...if it is I guess Darren fits the bill.....

I was even wondering on patrick last night before the baby arrived.....


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL So was my DH!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Apparently heather makes the call to the father, then we see the 4 candidates phil, minty, billy and darren getting phone calls/messages and rushing out then the door to the hospital room opens....... bet that's friday night's cue for the theme music! So it'l be monday no doubt!

Sx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh I came on here sure one of you ladies would know  even bought a soap mag to see if there were any clues.  Poor little mite has only just been born and the storyline is in place for him to be kidnapped !!! X x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> Poor little mite has only just been born and the storyline is in place for him to be kidnapped !!! X x


that'll be Phil then lol


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

No it's Ronnie apparently


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Great, another story about a woman desperate for a baby, so she takes someone else's  I wonder if that will be done with compassion?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok so i am out of UK cant get bb1 so u lot are my only way of knowing what is what please keep me updated, didnt even now shehad had her baby till just now when i saw it on here, i am going with Phil coz like Minxy said he was always pished so god only knows what he would have done bumping ugly with Shirley was bad but Heather that just wrong 
lol
Lou xx

Isnt Ronnie leaving EE ?? sure i saw it in papers that she was so no doubt the story line will be stoopid like usual grrr


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Think she leaves because she bumps off Archie.  X x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I think its Billy...some of things people have said to him lately make me think its him.  We'll soon see


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I reckon it could be Jane who kidnaps the baby (if that happens), isn't she desperate for one too?

As for who the dad is i haven't a clue.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

well at least maybe we dont have to wait until after the weekend?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

It said on This morning that we would find out tomorrow!! My money is on Phil!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I also think Phil as the person responsible obviously has no idea it could be there baby, the only one out of it was Phil & he would have been drunk enough not to remember. Darren would be more perplexing tho


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope if its Darren they have a reconstruction because that i would love to see!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay, we find out tomorrow! My money's on Phil now too


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe Phil is TOO obvious!?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Im trying wrack my brain who was with The Trott when she had the yoghurt pot!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wasn't there some bloke Shirley paid to chat Heather up at the club? Except the bloke that chatted her up really fancied her, I always thought he'd stayed the night with her


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

socialchameleon said:


> Im trying wrack my brain who was with The Trott when she had the yoghurt pot!!


Such poetry


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Phil cuz it will annoy Shirley and I think Ronnie steals the baby.

I would love it to be Minty though.  I don't like Manda or her snooty son!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

DP thinks Phil is the Dad, and Heather dies and Shirley and Phil bring up George together!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I was hoping it would be either Charlie or Archie


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

moo2275 said:


> DP thinks Phil is the Dad, and Heather dies and Shirley and Phil bring up George together!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im veering that way myself as they keep going on about Heathers breathing problems and heart palpitations etc....


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've heard that there was someone else that she slept with and that they are going to make him a regular cast member, but not sure how true that is  It would be naughty of Eastenders if they make this person the father after saying the suspects were Phil etc...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

if it was a "one off never seen before or afterwards -so far" man how did she get his number....?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

TwiceBlessed said:


> Im veering that way myself as they keep going on about Heathers breathing problems and heart palpitations etc....


She also said to Patrick tonight that she wasn't ill, she had just had a baby! Mmmmmmmm


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

TB it's someone she knows already, I guess she had the number anyway


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

do you reckon if its a new cast member that George Michael is joining the cast people?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok ladies i have just read a soap mag and it says the following

Later in the week, however, stunned Shirl arrives home to find G being cradled by one of Walfords male residents- and is gobsmacked to find out he is the lads father!!! As the daddy says he wants to stand by G and Hev, fiercely protective Shirl tells him to back off- or she'll tell everyone is the square that he's the mystery man..........

Thats next week! I think Hev tells the father tomorrow but we dont find out!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lizzy I thought you were gonna tell us then......


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry to be a let down lovey


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo sad


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ermmmm Phil then......


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I think its going to be none of the obvious!! I dunno why but i dont, i soooo wanna know now


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oooh was hoping to find out who the daddy is   its driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Patrick 

I really hate it when they drag these things out for weeks/months on end and then it's almost an anticlimax !

As for kidnapping.....why can't they ever have a "fertility" related topic without making the woman (or man) out to be a complete loon ??  I know it's a soap but still, they were quite good all those years back when they did the HIV story with Mark...why can't they have a little bit more sensibility for certain topics now ?

I read some spoilers for next week and still wasn't particularly clear from there when we actually find out !


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Oh I am on the edge of my seat.... 

My money is on Phil I think.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

he did look the most unwell when getting the message didnt he....

But did I read we dont find out til monday......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

me tooooooo, whats the betting they make us wait to the end


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I still think Heathers gonna peg it....


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

OMG, it's Darren!! It has to be!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

D A R R E N ? ? ? or someone else.....


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I was right!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

The writers are so clever!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I think its none of them


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well don't think it can be Billy cos he's just been to the hospital and they both openly said "Uncle Billy" so couldn't have been him who got the phone call......


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

DH said Darren due to the fact they showed all the others leaving and at the hospital, but not him.....


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

or not! Could it be Minty?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

poor Libby....what's she gonna do ?  Denise is gonna go balistic....

Its DARREN !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It is Darren


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Denise is gonna remove his [email protected] I reckon for upsetting Libby, especially as they've just announced their engagement........ OMG


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

My life is so dull


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

OH MY   GOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

moo2275 said:


> My life is so dull


  

well you're not alone hun


----------



## foof (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG its darren!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

But how


But where


But when


But why??


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

professor waffle said:


> But how


ermmm want me to draw you a picture....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Eeeeeewwwwwwww OMG


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummmm and you are asking this on a site full of sex


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

[fly]OMFG[/fly]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

we need them to do a late night episode detailing the night of conception!!!


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Like this PW:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Emelbee said:


> Like this PW:


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

socialchameleon said:


> we need them to do a late night episode detailing the night of conception!!!


Now that is one episode I would watch with my eyes closed!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

OMG   little darren   - i wanted it to be minty!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Emelbee said:


> Like this PW:


Don't forget the pot of Muller yogurt too!!!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

recorded it, just watched it.......

Darren?









you mean, the little cockney geezer on the car lot Darren?









what, Darren?









good grief, no, surely not! that's just wrong ........


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww and wrong are my responses     
might have to cope with the internet buffering on sunday n watch the last bit of it then !!
still Darren tho it wrong


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ick! 

He's just a boy. That is sick


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Exactly HOW!!! not as in   how but as in

HTF?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Quest (Apr 30, 2009)

He was in school not that long ago....wrong wrong wrong!!!!!

Quest


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

professor waffle said:


> Exactly HOW!!! not as in  how but as in
> 
> HTF?


She only wanted a cuddle


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont know what sort of cuddles they have in albert square but they certainly aint the same sort of cuddles iv come to know!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

did Heather not say 'special' cuddles, 

still totally cringed out by it


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

How did that even happen . . . no one can get that drunk!

Yukky


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

can someone tell me when exactly shirley found out it was darren coz I think I blinked and missed it.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

she walked into the flat to find darren giving george michael a cuddle   and put 2 and 2 together


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

when?
I wanna see and want to get iplayer on....lol


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Her face was classic!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

W H E N ?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

calm down hun  

when as in at what point in tonight's episode or on which day?  (it was tonight if you mean the latter!)


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

on tonights show


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

*WHEN SHE FIGURED IT OUT!! IT WAS TONIGHTS!!*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

i blinked....will scootle and see if on iplayer yet.

thanks.

B are we corresponding on here and ** at the same time??! 


PML lizzy!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oi you lot stop yelling


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

not on iplayer yet


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

TwiceBlessed said:


> B are we corresponding on here and ** at the same time??!


yup


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's on BBC3 later or on one of the other digital channels isn't it?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hmm it is on iplayer now now do I have to sit through it all again...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

aha seen it!!! PML!!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Funny as you like isnt it!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

i still cant quite picture it but i guess thats a good thing eh?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I think they need to do an episode of that night, without the humping so we can all understand it!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

maybe the yoghurt pot lid was involved.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Latest storyline....erm are we talking the condoms with the pinholes in here ronnie.....


----------

